# Anyone have a list of multinational firms in Cyprus? What jobs in Cyprus make good €?



## pallan (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Glad to see such a good forum community here!

I am in my final year of university, and would like to relocate to Cyprus once I'm done. My degree will be in physical geography and business, and my job experience so far has been mostly in economic research, but also in geography and working with satellites. I am more an economics/politics guy, but I also love working outdoors, and am open to anything.

What are the job opportunities like in Cyprus? I know that Renaissance Capital has offices in Cyprus, and I realize there are many companies that have offices in there. Is there a list of the multinational firms that have offices there?

Also, what industry (or company) is generally seen as the big money-maker in Cyprus? Is there anything specific on the island that locals associate with good money? Energy? Investment firms?

I'd like to start applying and see what comes of it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Forex companies are currently the "in" thing. 

Off-shore shipping companies have been around for a long time and tend to pay well.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Try contacting the Cyprus Chamber of Commerce & Industry for a list of multinational firms.


----------

